# Message envoyé non visible dans MAIL (Imap)



## DjFrans (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie de configurer ma mailbox (skynet) à partir de Mail en imap.
J'ai configuré les différents BAL pour les "mapper" avec ceux se trouvant sur le serveur.

Tout fonctionne, sauf pour les messages envoyés.
A chaque nouveau mail envoyé, celui-ci n'est pas visible dans le dossier "Message envoyé" de MAIL, et ni sur le serveur chez Skynet.

Pourtant le message est bien envoyé au destinataire ...

Cela fait plusieurs heures que je cherche sur le net et je ne trouve pas de solutions 

Auriez vous une idée svp ?

Merci


----------



## DjFrans (12 Juin 2013)

Pour info, je viens de faire un test avec une adresse gmail ... même paramètrage et cela fonctionne.

Est ce Skynet qui pose problème ? En sachant que sur mon iPhone, tout fonctionne correctement ... 

Je désespère :'( ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2013)

soit mauvais reglage coté Mail soit fichier naze
( BIEN verifier la zone  preferences mail / ce compte imap/ comportement concernant les messages envoyés

je conseille ceci
messages envoyés
-COCHER  _garder sur serveur_
et
coté
_"eliminer messages envoyés_"
(de Mail)
choisir
JAMAIS

-
Si ca ne suffit pas
c'est sans doute la plist Mail qui flageolle et sera à remplacer
(multitraité)


----------



## DjFrans (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour Pascalformac,

Les réglages cotés Mail sont identiques par rapport à ce que tu conseilles.

Pourrais tu me dire où pourrais je trouver ce fichier plist pour mail stp ?

Je suis entrain de chercher en même temps que je te pose la question ;-)

Je suis sous Mountain Lion.

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2013)

ben toujours au même endroit !
(SI  en lion)
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist'

en Mountain lion  ca a bougé d'endroit dans la biblio
/Containers/com.apple.mail/data/library/Preferences


----------



## DjFrans (12 Juin 2013)

Merci ;-)

Je n'ai jamais "chipoté" avec les fichiers plist ... je ne savais donc pas où on pouvait les trouver.

J'ai donc supprimer le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" ... Recréer le compte et malheureusement, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2013)

histoire d'etre sur

tu vas aller sur un autre utilisateur mac ( le créer si besoin)
et dans cette session

configurer ton skynet dans mail
sur cette session si mail ne fut jamais utilisé , TOUS les fichiers ( Mail)  de la biblio seront NEUFS


et si ca passe 
faudra nettoyer Mail session1 plus profondement

Si ca passe pas c'est autre chose
( OS , serveur etc)


----------



## DjFrans (12 Juin 2013)

Bon ca ne passe pas ... 

Je viens de publier le problème sur le forum Belgacom-Skynet, et je vais attendre de voir s'il y a une solution.

Si je trouve, je publierais la solution.

Merci pour ton aide ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2013)

j'avais pas percuté
belgacom

c'est curieux comme belgacom skynet semble collectionner les soucis email



En passant RIEN ne t'oblige a utiliser un email de ce service
A la limite fais toi un bon gmail imap  costaud

qui d'ailleurs pourra relever le belgadeconne  en POP , voire etre utilisé ( en ligne )
pour envoyer -via gmail (en ligne) des email savec adresse beldgadeconne


----------



## DjFrans (12 Juin 2013)

Par curiosité, je viens d'essayer avec un autre client : ThunderBird et tout fonctionne correctement ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2013)

bon c'est déjà ca
--
donc il y a quelque chose de pas net dans tes réglages  Mail
ou pas  net dans  l'application Mail sur ton mac
( ou allergie avec Belgadeconne)

tu peux toujours faire les usuels évoqués en boucle dans plein de fils pour eventuellement redresser l'OS ou Mail

mais bon t'as thunderbird qui marche


----------



## DjFrans (12 Juin 2013)

A mon avis, c'est une allergie étant donné qu'avec un compte gmail, cela fonctionne ... lol

Bon, je vais utiliser Thunderbird en attendant d'avoir la solution ...

Encore merci pour l'aide ;-)


----------



## DjFrans (23 Juillet 2013)

Hello,

Apparemment Belgacom a changé la façon de gérer ses mailbox depuis hier ... et cela fonctionne


----------

